# Boban e Maldini. Addio a ore. Pieni poteri a Gazidis.



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, l'addio di Boban e Maldini al Milan è questione di ore. Non ci saranno incontri nè chiarimenti. I due dirigenti andranno via, probabilmente, dopo il match con la Juve. Andrà via anche Massara.

Elliott darà pieni poteri a Gazidis, che punterà su Rangnick e sui giovani.

*CorSera*: il licenziamento d Boban è arrivato su input di Gazidis. Troppi i contrasti tra i due. L'AD contesta al dirigente l'intervista non programmata. Gli avvocati sono già al lavoro per la buonuscita, tra minacce di cause. *Siamo alle carte bollate*. Boban tornerà in Fifa.

*E Maldini? Potrebbe anche restare*, ma il MIlan si aspetta che il dirigente comprenda obblighi e lavori di lavorare all'interno di un team.


*Tuttosport* conferma: via Boban, Maldini e Massara. I tre pagano la scelta di Giampaolo, le diverse visioni di mercato (come su Paquetà ad esempio) ed il cortocircuito su Rangnick. Boban e Maldini volevano portare al Milan Veretout, Modric e Correa. Gazidis non ha dato l'ok a nessuna di queste operazioni.

*Anche Il Giornale conferma che con Boban sarà battaglia legale. Il dirigente è stato licenziato. Anche Maldini alla porta, ma per non svuotare completamente Milanello, Maldini dovrebbe andare via a fine stagione.*


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, l'addio di Boban e Maldini al Milan è questione di ore. Non ci saranno incontri nè chiarimenti. I due dirigenti andranno via, probabilmente, dopo il match con la Juve. Andrà via anche Massara.
> 
> Elliott darà pieni poteri a Gazidis, che punterà su Rangnick e sui giovani.



Si sta iniziando a programmare, alla grandissima, l'arrivo dell'Edilnord in Serie A.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si sta iniziando a programmare, alla grandissima, l'arrivo dell'Edilnord in Serie A.



È una distruzione scientifica, palese come l'obiettivo sia dimostrare agli occhi del mondo che senza Berlusconi il Milan non sarebbe niente.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

*CorSera: il licenziamento d Boban è arrivato su input di Gazidis. Troppi i contrasti tra i due. L'AD contesta al dirigente l'intervista non programmata. Gli avvocati sono già al lavoro per la buonuscita, tra minacce di cause. Siamo alle carte bollate. Boban tornerà in Fifa.

E Maldini? Potrebbe anche restare, ma il MIlan si aspetta che il dirigente comprenda obblighi e lavori di lavorare all'interno di un team.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2020)

punterà sui giovani... 

ok l'avevamo capito


----------



## bmb (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, l'addio di Boban e Maldini al Milan è questione di ore. Non ci saranno incontri nè chiarimenti. I due dirigenti andranno via, probabilmente, dopo il match con la Juve. Andrà via anche Massara.
> 
> Elliott darà pieni poteri a Gazidis, che punterà su Rangnick e sui giovani.
> 
> ...



Se lo tifassero da soli il Milan di Elliott, Gazidis e l'omino delle punizioni corporali. Io disdirò tutto. Complimenti ai nostri tifosi, che si fanno sentire sempre. Dovrebbero fare solo una cosa, smontare Casa Milan con mani e piedi per mostrare il loro supporto a Boban e Maldini. Invece sono complici della situazione.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

Vi fate troppe teghe mentali.

Berlusconi è andato, mettetevela via. Questo continuo a parlare di lui come proprietario nascosto del Milan sembra quasi voler dire che ne sentite la mancanza.

Mi sono sforzato di capire i vostri discorsi, ma non ce n'è uno che spiega in che modo Berlusconi potrebbe essere dietro ad Elliott e per quale motivo.

E' imbarazzante leggere certe cose.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se lo tifassero da soli il Milan di Elliott, Gazidis e l'omino delle punizioni corporali. Io disdirò tutto. Complimenti ai nostri tifosi, che si fanno sentire sempre. Dovrebbero fare solo una cosa, smontare Casa Milan con mani e piedi per mostrare il loro supporto a Boban e Maldini. Invece sono complici della situazione.



Guarda, come già detto, pure a me l'allontanamento di quei 2 non fa ben pensare, ma ti chiedo...
Cosa hanno dimostrato per meritare la conferma? meritare poteri?
Fingiamo che al timone non ci sia Elliott ma un proprietario ipermiliardario milanista innamorato del Milan, pensi che darebbe pieni poteri a quei 2, oppure andrebbe cercando un assetto manageriale migliore? Dicendo a Maldini di fare il Nedved?

Ho pensato anche a questo e penso che dal loro canto abbiano ragione. Dopotutto stanno pagando davvero tanto per i dirigenti.
Ultima chiamata, vediamo se è quella buona.
Maldini e Boban sono sicuramente milanisti, ma altrettanto sicuramente non sono buoni dirigenti. Se in campo insomma avevamo giocatori da Fiorentina o poco più, in dirigenza avevamo due da Empoli.
Direi che è ora di affidarci ad altri, senza guardare i colori del passato, ma soprattutto serve che tutti vadano dalla stessa parte.

Ultima concessione di fiducia da parte mia, ma gliela do.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

*Tuttosport conferma: via Boban, Maldini e Massara. I tre pagano la scelta di Giampaolo, le diverse visioni di mercato (come su Paquetà ad esempio) ed il cortocircuito su Rangnick. Boban e Maldini volevano portare al Milan Veretout, Modric e Correa. Gazidis non ha dato l'ok a nessuna di queste operazioni. *


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: via Boban, Maldini e Massara. I tre pagano la scelta di Giampaolo, le diverse visioni di mercato (come su Paquetà ad esempio) ed il cortocircuito su Rangnick. Boban e Maldini volevano portare al Milan Veretout, Modric e Correa. Gazidis non ha dato l'ok a nessuna di queste operazioni. *



Effettivamente la scelta di Giampaolo ci ha buttato completamente fuori e se non erro boban ci mise la faccia su Pioli che a conti fatti senza Ibra aveva una media in pieno stile giampaolo.
Secondo questo, Boban doveva essere giustamente licenziato a fine stagione. Il fatto che poi non si andava dalla stessa parte ha accelerato le cose.

Spiace per carità, ma ricordiamoci che siamo dove siamo per la scelta del Mister. Questa squadra ha dimostrato che con un buon timoniere sa tener testa a tutti.
Ibra sta servendo solo per il morale perchè qualitativamente sta dando davvero poco.

Questo non vuol dire che sarebbe stato facile scegliere qualcun altro, ma i fatti raccontano quello che sta succedendo.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

*Anche Il Giornale conferma che con Boban sarà battaglia legale. Il dirigente è stato licenziato. Anche Maldini alla porta, ma per non svuotare completamente Milanello, Maldini dovrebbe andare via a fine stagione. *


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2020)

che amarezza, vorrei sapere se esiste un milanista che sia uno che non sia dalla parte di Zvone


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, l'addio di Boban e Maldini al Milan è questione di ore. Non ci saranno incontri nè chiarimenti. I due dirigenti andranno via, probabilmente, dopo il match con la Juve. Andrà via anche Massara.
> 
> Elliott darà pieni poteri a Gazidis, che punterà su Rangnick e sui giovani.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## overlord (3 Marzo 2020)

Quello che fa spavento è il ""pieni poteri a Gazidis""...e come prima cosa questo imb ecil le ha scelto un malato di mente come dt ds allenatore all-in-one

Possiamo creare una sezione apposita del forum dove dare libero sfogo agli insulti volgari e creativi ? Io ne ho già in abbondanza per mr caxxaro


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, l'addio di Boban e Maldini al Milan è questione di ore. Non ci saranno incontri nè chiarimenti. I due dirigenti andranno via, probabilmente, dopo il match con la Juve. Andrà via anche Massara.
> 
> Elliott darà pieni poteri a Gazidis, che punterà su Rangnick e sui giovani.
> 
> ...



Ridicoli.


----------



## bmb (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda, come già detto, pure a me l'allontanamento di quei 2 non fa ben pensare, ma ti chiedo...
> Cosa hanno dimostrato per meritare la conferma? meritare poteri?
> Fingiamo che al timone non ci sia Elliott ma un proprietario ipermiliardario milanista innamorato del Milan, pensi che darebbe pieni poteri a quei 2, oppure andrebbe cercando un assetto manageriale migliore? Dicendo a Maldini di fare il Nedved?
> 
> ...



Sempre meglio gente che ha il Milan nel sangue, di gente che viene da mondi completamente diversi. Che poi stessimo parlando di top manager mondiali, di allenatori alla Klopp o di scout infallibili alzerei le mani. Qui affidiamo le chiavi della risalita a uno che come miglior risultato in carriera ha una B tedesca.


----------



## mark (3 Marzo 2020)

Che schifo!! Branco di pagliacci, se potessi venderei subito l'abbonamento!! Di sicuro il prossimo anno non mi vedranno più allo stadio


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Giornale conferma che con Boban sarà battaglia legale. Il dirigente è stato licenziato. Anche Maldini alla porta, ma per non svuotare completamente Milanello, Maldini dovrebbe andare via a fine stagione. *



Chissà perchè da noi vince sempre la linea del fesso.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda, come già detto, pure a me l'allontanamento di quei 2 non fa ben pensare, ma ti chiedo...
> Cosa hanno dimostrato per meritare la conferma? meritare poteri?
> Fingiamo che al timone non ci sia Elliott ma un proprietario ipermiliardario milanista innamorato del Milan, pensi che darebbe pieni poteri a quei 2, oppure andrebbe cercando un assetto manageriale migliore? Dicendo a Maldini di fare il Nedved?
> 
> ...



Contro-domanda : e gazzosa cosa avrebbe fatto e cosa sta facendo per avere PIENI POTERI??


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contro-domanda : e gazzosa cosa avrebbe fatto e cosa sta facendo per avere PIENI POTERI??



È il Vermilinguo nonché utile idiota dello strozzino sionista.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È il Vermilinguo nonché utile idiota dello strozzino sionista.



Mi sa che il ''fondo'' ce lo farà toccare .


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il ''fondo'' ce lo farà toccare .



Speriamo! Così potremo risalire.

Ricordiamoci che come non esistono club che vincono per sempre e che non devono sottostare ai cicli, così non esistono club (non club con un certo bacino d’utenza nei maggiori campionati del mondo) che perdono per sempre. Prima tocchiamo il fondo prima risaliremo.

Milan-Monza 0-1 al più presto possibile, grazie.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Marzo 2020)

tutta sta roba durante la stagione, vette di "circo milan" altissime proprio.


----------



## Andris (3 Marzo 2020)

un attimo,perchè anche Maldni ?
fino a ieri non c'era nulla su di lui.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contro-domanda : e gazzosa cosa avrebbe fatto e cosa sta facendo per avere PIENI POTERI??



Nulla... ma c'è da dire che un AD per vederlo all'opera ha bisogno di pieni poteri e di scegliersi i dirigenti.

Boban e Maldini sono stati quasi imposti per prendersi le grazie dei tifosi ed hanno fallito.

Ora vedremo finalmente l'operato di Gazidis che sceglierà i dirigenti ed Allenatore.

Purtroppo il danno è stato lavorare con gente che la vedeva in direzioni opposte. Maldini e Boban andavano in contrasto con Elliott quindi era palese non potessero andare avanti.

Ora vedremo il Sudafricano cosa farà. Era da fare sin da subito ma si è dato troppo peso al fatto di avere delle bandiere in dirigenza.

Sia chiaro, non ho molta fiducia in Gazidis, ma è ovvio che prima voglio vederlo all'opera visto che fino ad oggi era quasi un fantasma.

Il prossimo sarà il suo anno, quindi o farà bene o ciaone.


----------



## kipstar (3 Marzo 2020)

imparare bene l'italiano aiuterebbe.....imho.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Nulla... ma c'è da dire che un AD per vederlo all'opera ha bisogno di pieni poteri e di scegliersi i dirigenti.
> 
> Boban e Maldini sono stati quasi imposti per prendersi le grazie dei tifosi ed hanno fallito.
> 
> ...



Sei stato perfetto , bravo.
Figure contrastanti e che mai avrebbero potuto collaborare con profitto.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio gente che ha il Milan nel sangue, di gente che viene da mondi completamente diversi. Che poi stessimo parlando di top manager mondiali, di allenatori alla Klopp o di scout infallibili alzerei le mani. Qui affidiamo le chiavi della risalita a uno che come miglior risultato in carriera ha una B tedesca.



Ma anche no guarda... Anzi per la nostra situazione è meglio il contrario.
Avessimo una proprietà Milanista capirei, ma abbiamo una proprietà che vuole solo venderci.

Avere Milanisti quindi all'interno è solo un danno, perchè non tenderanno mai a rispettare ciò che vene imposto e Giampaolo, poi Pioli e l'attuale situazione ne sono la prova.

Penso che per noi il meglio sia proprio gente professionista, che lavori da professionista, che non guarda in faccia nulla e nessuno.

Solo così il Milan attuale potrà tirare fuori il meglio.

Ne sono convinto. Maldini e Boban avebbero cercato giocatori che a fine mercato non potevamo permetterci.

Ricordati, che chi comanda è la proprietà e se sei Milanista vero e chi comanda non vuole spendere, puoi fare solo che male. Ma Maldini e Boban hanno solo confermato quello che sto dicendo.

Coi soldi siamo bravi tutti... Pensi che Gazidis se avesse soldi illimitati si metterebbe a pensare al modello Atalanta? modello Lipsia?

Forse è l'unico che ha la mentalità giusta per fare il meglio per noi con la proprietà attuale, ma fino ad oggi ha avuto collaboratori che la pensavano diversamente e non essendo uomo di sport non poteva scegliersi i giocatori ma fidarsi di Boban e Maldini.

Io non sono molto fiducioso per carità, ma riconosco che potrebbe essere la soluzione migliore quella di assecondare il sudafricano.

Finalmente vedremo all'opera questo fantasma.

Serve gente che segue lo stesso obbiettivo.

Maldini Leo = Fallimento
Maldini Boban= Fallimento

Per ora i Milanisti hanno fatto molto male, al livello dei 2 interisti.

Ora vediamo finalmente sto Gazidis.


Poi se un giorno arriverà Arnaut, potremmo pensare ai Milanisti, anche se secondo me le bandiere devono fare i Nedved e Zanetti.

Se guardi infatti Inter e Juve sono gestite da professionisti e non da bandiere.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma anche no guarda... Anzi per la nostra situazione è meglio il contrario.
> Avessimo una proprietà Milanista capirei, ma abbiamo una proprietà che vuole solo venderci.
> 
> Avere Milanisti quindi all'interno è solo un danno, perchè non tenderanno mai a rispettare ciò che vene imposto e Giampaolo, poi Pioli e l'attuale situazione ne sono la prova.
> ...



Il discorso potrebbe anche andare bene, ma allora perché non è stato applicato dal momento zero.

Io mi ricordo bene la conferenza di presentazione di Maldini, Leonardo e Scaroni. Che sono arrivati insieme a Gazidis, in pratica.

Riportare il Milan ai vertici era una priorità, adesso la priorità sembra cambiata radicalmente.

Fare arrivare le bandiere milaniste (che vogliono vincere, a quanto sembra) è stato quindi un controsenso che anche un incapace sprovveduto si poteva immaginare. Se ti compri una Ferrari poi non ti lamentare che è difficoltoso andarci a lavorare tutti i giorni, e quindi la rivendi per comprarti un motorino. Questi errori li fanno i pazzi furiosi, non gente che sta da una vita ai massimi vertici della finanza.

Il fallimento di una parte o dell'altra è relativa, e la devi misurare con l'obiettivo. Hanno fallito rispetto a Gazidis perché forse intendevano riportare il Milan nelle posizioni adeguate.

Ora vedremo Gazidis se fallirà o meno. Magari non fallirà perché rimette a posto i conti, ma ci ritroveremo con un club di ragazzini come nel 1983 quando siamo tornati in A. Quindi a quel punto devi vendere (se c'è la volontà e trovi l'acquirente per una ex-grande club che naviga nella mediocrità) e risbudellare tutto perché l'obiettivo cambia.

Boh, a me sembra un modo di operare un po' così. La gente è assolutamente convinta che è il modo giusto, e allora va bene. Intanto mettiamoci comodi, perché minimo per altri 3/4 anni non vediamo niente, neanche la qualificazione alla CL.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, l'addio di Boban e Maldini al Milan è questione di ore. Non ci saranno incontri nè chiarimenti. I due dirigenti andranno via, probabilmente, dopo il match con la Juve. Andrà via anche Massara.
> 
> Elliott darà pieni poteri a Gazidis, che punterà su Rangnick e sui giovani.
> 
> ...



Si riparte da zero..mah..

Se non altro vedremo finalmente un Milan tutto nuovo senza più alcuna reminiscenza del "fu grande Milan" che ormai è qualcosa di anacronistico..
Bisogna reinventare tutto qua..su questo do ragione a [MENTION=2260]sipno[/MENTION]...serve un netto taglio col Milan berlusconiano, è una cosa che non esiste più..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

Una cosa è sicura non al 100%, ma al 10.000%: se fossimo falliti in quella maledetta Estate 2012 a quest’ora saremmo messi molto meglio.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il discorso potrebbe anche andare bene, ma allora perché non è stato applicato dal momento zero.
> 
> Io mi ricordo bene la conferenza di presentazione di Maldini, Leonardo e Scaroni. Che sono arrivati insieme a Gazidis, in pratica.
> 
> ...



Se nel frattempo non si sbloccherà la situazione stadio portandoci un nuovo proprietario altroché CL tra quattro anni. Tra quattro anni saremo in lotta in pianta stabile per la salvezza.

Quest’anno senza Ibra avremmo lottato per una salvezza tranquilla pur con in rosa dei nazionali, figuriamoci adesso con quello che ci stanno preparando, cioè UNA SMOBILITAZIONE TOTALE di tutti gli elementi che garantiscono un minimo di competitività (addio a Donnarumma, Ibra, Bennacer e Theo quasi certamente) per riempirci di giovani sconosciuti lanciando la monetina e pregando che si rivelino degli Haaland anziché dei Piatek.

Questo maledetto strozzino ci spaccherà le ossa sul serio se qualcuno non lo ferma, ragazzi, il Milan di Farina presto sembrerà il grande Ajax in confronto a ciò che diventeremo.

Preghiamo tutti che si sblocchi lo stadio al più presto, è davvero l’unica speranza, lo dico da mesi e non per dire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il discorso potrebbe anche andare bene, ma allora perché non è stato applicato dal momento zero.
> 
> Io mi ricordo bene la conferenza di presentazione di Maldini, Leonardo e Scaroni. Che sono arrivati insieme a Gazidis, in pratica.
> 
> ...



Va detto che tra il primo approccio di Elliott (comunque col Milan preso in corsa e 20 giorni per fare mercato) e la politica attuale ci sono di mezzo:
- Un all-in firmato Leonardo fallito
- Una esclusione dalle coppe
- Due bilanci chiusi con rossi clamorosi

Non sono "robette" anche se come tifosi possono sembrarci cose che capitano..in effetti lo sport era così una volta..ma adesso non più purtroppo


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il discorso potrebbe anche andare bene, ma allora perché non è stato applicato dal momento zero.
> 
> Io mi ricordo bene la conferenza di presentazione di Maldini, Leonardo e Scaroni. Che sono arrivati insieme a Gazidis, in pratica.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente non so risponderti ma posso azzardare a credere che sia stato fatto perchè si pensava che sarebbero stati in grado di andare d'accordo seguendo i dettami di Gazidis. Prima Leo, profilo con più esperienza e poi Boban.
Avranno capito che le Bandiere non saranno mai in grado di accettare certe condizioni oltre ad errori da principianti.

L'anno zero dovrebbe essere questo... in teoria e stavolta Gazidis, finalmente, ci mette la faccia.

Fino a ieri usavano quella di Boban e Maldini...


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2020)

Alla fine è un fallimento di Elliot
Abbiamo cambiato allenatori e ora i dirigenti (scelti da loro eh). Leonardo, Maldini e Boban. Vengono cacciati tutti. Rimane la proprietà, quella che li ha scelti. 
Meno male che siamo fuori dai giochi per la corsa alla CL, altrimenti questa situazione avrebbe spaccato tutto


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va detto che tra il primo approccio di Elliott (comunque col Milan preso in corsa e 20 giorni per fare mercato) e la politica attuale ci sono di mezzo:
> - Un all-in firmato Leonardo fallito
> - Una esclusione dalle coppe
> - Due bilanci chiusi con rossi clamorosi
> ...



Ma, secondo me, motivo di più per accusare la proprietà, al minimo, di incompetenza e leggerezza, e adesso di schizofrenia. A parte i complotti di cui uno può essere convinto o meno.

Se quando Elliott si è insiedata (e aveva nella mani un Milan praticamente "regalato"), per quale assurdo motivo si è messa a giocare allo sport dello sceicco che vuole vincere la CL?

Se poi i nostri conti erano veramente osceni (robe che credo si possano valutare o prevedere con semplicità estrema dal di dentro), perché mantenere questo profilo di buon samaritano e dire che, sì, la strada è lunga, ci sarà da stare attenti, poche spese pazze ... e poi vai a prendere Leonardo, Maldini, Boban, Higuain, Ibrahimovic?

Dovevano dire le cose come stavano subito: "signori, il club fa schifo e stiamo sotto di centinaia di milioni, adesso poche storie, statevene buoni che c'è bisogno di fare piazza pulita, inutile che reclamate". Salvo dare più di 4M di stipendio all'AD. Hanno fatto intendere che i margini erano ben altri e la colpa era sostanzialmente dell'FFP. Mi sa che abbiamo la memoria, al solito, troppo corta.

Mi spiace, ma qui chi ha sbagliato (sempre che abbia "sbagliato") è stata la proprietà. Se Leonardo prima e Boban adesso se ne vanno sbattendo la porta, un motivo ci sarà. Inutile girarci intorno.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Alla fine è un fallimento di Elliot
> Abbiamo cambiato allenatori e ora i dirigenti (scelti da loro eh). Leonardo, Maldini e Boban. Vengono cacciati tutti. Rimane la proprietà, quella che li ha scelti.
> Meno male che siamo fuori dai giochi per la corsa alla CL, altrimenti questa situazione avrebbe spaccato tutto



Forse si, ma la proprietà è l'unica che non si può cambiare.

Il vero errore è stato a mio avviso cercare di mixare professionalità alle bandiere.

Bisognava dare tutto in mano a Gazidis sin da subito... Non puoi pagare quel tizio e poi imporgli di fare comunella con chi ha idee contrastanti, o meglio con chi potenzialmente cercherà sempre un Top player.

Se hai in mente un Milan in stile Lazio, ovvero forte senza grandi esuberi puoi solo rivolgerti a professionisti e che possibilmente non hanno avuto a che fare col milan per troppo tempo.

Finalmente si è arrivati al punto in cui, si farà tutto come dovrà essere fatto. A quel punto si vedrà, se è possibile e se Gazidis è stato un buon ingaggio. Perchè per quanto mi stia sulla balle, è anche vero che non ha mai potuto esprimere il suo operato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma, secondo me, motivo di più per accusare la proprietà, al minimo, di incompetenza e leggerezza, e adesso di schizofrenia. A parte i complotti di cui uno può essere convinto o meno.
> 
> Se quando Elliott si è insiedata (e aveva nella mani un Milan praticamente "regalato"), per quale assurdo motivo si è messa a giocare allo sport dello sceicco che vuole vincere la CL?
> 
> ...



Io su questo (cioè il cambio radicale di politica di Elliott) la mia l’ho già detta in tempi non sospetti: quando arrivarono, forti della loro fama di fondo sionista mangiastatisovrani, hanno pensato di poter fare la guerra alla UEFA e di poter riportare in alto il Milan in tempi non biblici per poi rivenderlo e liberarsi quindi in fretta di un asset per loro scomodo.

Sennonché hanno scoperto ben presto che un fondo di strozzini come il loro nel mondo del calcio ha meno potere (infinitamente meno) di un Lotito qualunque, e che davanti alla UEFA hanno lo stesso peso di una proprietà di orefici turchi, e allora hanno deciso di cambiare totalmente registro e di applicare al Milan una politica alla Mario Monti.

Perché lo strozzino è arrivato qui da gradasso, Higuain, poi Piatek, poi Paquetà, lotta alla UEFA, Milinkovic Savic ecc ecc, e ora siamo passati a far sembrare l’Inda di Thohir come il Real dei Galacticos. È evidentissimo che qualcosa si sia inceppato e non sia andato secondo i piani, più precisamente lo strozzino si è trovato in un ambiente nel quale ha zero potere. 

E a chi continua a dire che questo è l’unico modo di agire continuo a rispondere citando l’Inter di Thohir, che con un bilancio a -70 (noi ora dovremmo essere sui -90) prese Mancini e con un SA appena ottenuto nell’Estate 2015 gli fece un mercato importante. Quindi NON è vero che la linea ultraminimalista di Idiott sia l’UNICA perseguibile da un club nelle nostre condizioni. È una menzogna.



sipno ha scritto:


> Forse si, ma la proprietà è l'unica che non si può cambiare.
> 
> Il vero errore è stato a mio avviso cercare di mixare professionalità alle bandiere.
> 
> ...



Il pesce puzza dalla testa. Pensare di avere un club funzionante con una proprietà marcia dalla testa ai piedi non è nemmeno utopia, è delirio. Senza offesa, eh.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vi fate troppe teghe mentali.
> 
> Berlusconi è andato, mettetevela via. Questo continuo a parlare di lui come proprietario nascosto del Milan sembra quasi voler dire che ne sentite la mancanza.
> 
> ...



secondo un complotto a livello mondiali in cui pure i singer sono marionette tirate da Galliani e Berlusconi.
è tutto logico, come le scie chimiche.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma, secondo me, motivo di più per accusare la proprietà, al minimo, di incompetenza e leggerezza, e adesso di schizofrenia. A parte i complotti di cui uno può essere convinto o meno.
> 
> Se quando Elliott si è insiedata (e aveva nella mani un Milan praticamente "regalato"), per quale assurdo motivo si è messa a giocare allo sport dello sceicco che vuole vincere la CL?
> 
> ...



Hanno cambiato registro una volta appurato che con la UEFA non si giocava...inoltre è fallito il progetto CL subito che era l'all-in di Leo..a quel punto, coi conti sanguinanti si è fatto marcia indietro..e forse hanno visto che col calcio non fai soldi in 5 minuti..

il discorso Ibra è diverso..una deroga alle regole per evitare che la stagione naufragasse..

Comunque dai è inutile girarci intorno..è finita, si riparte DA ZERO..stavolta sul serio..

Progetto Borussia Dortmund se va bene: competenza (si spera), stadio e pubblico....il futuro non lo si sa ma almeno finisce sta situazione surreale di Milan gestito tipo provinciale ma che ha rimasugli di ambizione di vincere..


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E a chi continua a dire che questo è l’unico modo di agire continuo a rispondere citando l’Inter di Thohir, che con un bilancio a -70 (noi ora dovremmo essere sui -90) prese Mancini e con un SA appena ottenuto nell’Estate 2015 gli fece un mercato importante. Quindi NON è vero che la linea ultraminimalista di Idiott sia l’UNICA perseguibile da un club nelle nostre condizioni. È una menzogna.
> .



Citi un esempio giusto..
Purtroppo noi invece di mancini siamo andati su Rino e poi Giampollo sperperando due mercati e due stagioni..


----------



## Zlatan87 (3 Marzo 2020)

Chi scommette una pizza con me che, con i casini che stanno combinando, Donnarumma va via a zero o quasi senza uno straccio di plusvalenza?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Marzo 2020)

Comunque sia l'uscita di Boban è stata un disastro.
Per lo meno Gazidis aveva tentato in maniera labile di dissipare le polemiche in modo far tenere la barra dritta a pioli e alla squadra.
Alla luce di ciò che è successo i giocatori faranno quello che vogliono e mi spiace per Pioli che sicuramente si vedrà buttato nel cesso quanto di buono era riuscito a fare fino ad ora.


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: via Boban, Maldini e Massara. I tre pagano la scelta di Giampaolo, le diverse visioni di mercato (come su Paquetà ad esempio) ed il cortocircuito su Rangnick. Boban e Maldini volevano portare al Milan Veretout, Modric e Correa. Gazidis non ha dato l'ok a nessuna di queste operazioni. *



Quei 3 lì pensavano di fare la guerra ad Aivan facendo gruppo e usando la loro immagine per sparare bordate su presunti arrivi a fine stagione, geni, una cosa non hanno capito, per sparare bordate dovevano risultare competenti e quindi in primis azzeccare almeno l'allenatore e poi, molto poi, lavorare in simbiosi col baldo sudafricano, adesso, ditemi voi come questi pensavano di finire la stagione col coltello dalla parte del manico se la stagione nostra non è mai iniziata e hanno sbagliato tutte le scelte?
A me non frega niente di "Theo grande acquisto", Rebic eroe ecc, è sempre il contesto che frega non alcuni buoni giocatori messi in un contesto scadente, diciamolo, questi si sono fatti un giro come Fessone e Miracessi un tempo, niente più niente meno, ma Paolino non me la conta giusta, mi pare strano lasci così come se niente fosse dopo essere tornato un paio di anni fa con i tappeti rossi lunghi km sotto le scarpe, uno messo al comando della parte sportiva da stagista, uno che voleva tornare al Milan solo se in solide mani (gli strozzini!), probabilmente si è sopravvalutato e ora farà qualche passettino indietro per rimanere e fare il falso come ogni volta che fa le interviste e dice tutto per non dire niente.
Se va via anche Paolo è meglio per tutti ma lui non è Boban, non è dell'ambiente, non va in Fifa, se lui lascia starà un altro decennio senza calcio.


----------



## davoreb (3 Marzo 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Comunque sia l'uscita di Boban è stata un disastro.
> Per lo meno Gazidis aveva tentato in maniera labile di dissipare le polemiche in modo far tenere la barra dritta a pioli e alla squadra.
> Alla luce di ciò che è successo i giocatori faranno quello che vogliono e mi spiace per Pioli che sicuramente si vedrà buttato nel cesso quanto di buono era riuscito a fare fino ad ora.



Boban aveva garantito che l'obiettivo era vincere a breve/medio termine. Mentiva lui a milioni di persone o qualcuno gli ha mentito prima?

Io non capisco sta logica di tagliare ingaggi ecc. per non fare minus valenze ecc. il problema è che senza la champions e senza i grandi giocatori la Puma ti da 10 milioni l'anno e non 40. Fly emirates te ne da 10 e non 50 ecc. ecc. ed invece di fatturare come la Juve (noi abbiamo sempre fatturato di piu) fatturi la metà.


----------



## Heaven (3 Marzo 2020)

Zlatan87 ha scritto:


> Chi scommette una pizza con me che, con i casini che stanno combinando, Donnarumma va via a zero o quasi senza uno straccio di plusvalenza?



Meglio. Mi sa ormai che il fallimento totale è la via d’uscita più breve. 
Se se ne vanno tutti, non arriva nessuno sponsor, facciamo sempre più pena, magari questi strozzini decidono di andarsene prima del previsto.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Forse si, ma la proprietà è l'unica che non si può cambiare.
> 
> Il vero errore è stato a mio avviso cercare di mixare professionalità alle bandiere.
> 
> ...



Gazidis non ha mai potuto esprimere il suo operato?
Diciamo che non ha fatto una mazza da quando è arrivato, se non dire: questo giocatore è troppo vecchio, non lo prendiamo. 
La società poi, se doveva fare come dici tu, ha sbagliato per ben due volte. Prima ha preso Maldini e Leonardo, poi ha cacciato Leonardo e preso Boban. Insomma, due anni su due buttati al vento. L'unica cosa che è stata fatta è quella di cercare di abbassare il monte ingaggi (che hanno fatto Maldini e Boban, che certo, hanno sbagliato anche loro, ma almeno qualcosa hanno provato a fare), mentre di alzare il fatturato nemmeno l'ombra. Nuovi sponsor? Niente di importante. E qui ho la sensazione che si poteva fare molto di più


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Marzo 2020)

Direi che siamo ai titoli di coda,il progetto di uccisione del Milan è perfettamente andato in porto. Amici del forum, è stato un piacere condividere qualche rarissima gioia con voi in questi anni, da oggi in poi credo che ci sarà solo un enorme buco nero di programmata miseria.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, l'addio di Boban e Maldini al Milan è questione di ore. Non ci saranno incontri nè chiarimenti. I due dirigenti andranno via, probabilmente, dopo il match con la Juve. Andrà via anche Massara.
> 
> Elliott darà pieni poteri a Gazidis, che punterà su Rangnick e sui giovani.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2020)

*TMW: è finita tra Boban ed il Milan. Legali al
lavoro per sistemare la questione.*


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: è finita tra Boban ed il Milan. Legali al
> lavoro per sistemare la questione.*



Neanche uno come Boban ce l'ha fatta a raddrizzare il Milan.

Segniamoci questo post e vediamo che combina l'amministratore del condominio.

Io dico che fra un anno il fegato sarà in condizioni ancora peggiori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Neanche uno come Boban ce l'ha fatta a raddrizzare il Milan.
> 
> Segniamioci questo post e vediamo che combina l'amministratore del condominio.
> 
> Io dico che fra un anno il fegato sarà in condizioni ancora peggiori.



Io sono già in lista d’attesa per il trapianto. E ormai con questo Milan la mia età biologica è arrivata ad essere di (almeno) 25 anni superiore a quella anagrafica. Il che è un problema.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io sono già in lista d’attesa per il trapianto. E ormai con questo Milan la mia età biologica è arrivata ad essere di (almeno) 25 anni superiore a quella anagrafica. Il che è un problema.



Eh, dillo a me, mi hanno già operato e asportato la cistifellea a causa dei calcoli.

I calcoli del bilancio, come se ne vede a pagine in questo forum.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Gazidis non ha mai potuto esprimere il suo operato?
> Diciamo che non ha fatto una mazza da quando è arrivato, se non dire: questo giocatore è troppo vecchio, non lo prendiamo.
> La società poi, se doveva fare come dici tu, ha sbagliato per ben due volte. Prima ha preso Maldini e Leonardo, poi ha cacciato Leonardo e preso Boban. Insomma, due anni su due buttati al vento. L'unica cosa che è stata fatta è quella di cercare di abbassare il monte ingaggi (che hanno fatto Maldini e Boban, che certo, hanno sbagliato anche loro, ma almeno qualcosa hanno provato a fare), mentre di alzare il fatturato nemmeno l'ombra. Nuovi sponsor? Niente di importante. E qui ho la sensazione che si poteva fare molto di più



Il fatto è questo, Gazidis è uno che calcisticamente probabilmente non vale una mazza.
Però un momento, proprio in base a questo quando lo ingaggi (visto che comunque è comunque un AD molto rinomano e non un Fassone a caso) devi fare ciò che dice.

Quindi a lui servono pieni poteri, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'organigramma... Lui deve scegliere gli uomini di sport giusti per il progetto che gli è stato dato.

Sostanzialmente la colpa è di Elliott che ha preso Gazidis per poi non fargli fare quello che doveva.

io aspetterei la prossima stagione e vedremo se sto dicendo cacchiate oppure no.

Secondo me la vera utilità del sudafricano la vedremo solo e soltanto quando le scelte saranno le sue e solo le sue.


Per fortuna non è come Galliani che credeva di saperne di calcio, mentre non ne sapeva nulla.

Gazidis ha bisogno di uomini per raggiungere gli obbiettivi, i suoi uomini e io sono convinto che uno della sua fama non vorrà andarsene da ridimensionato. Poi vedete voi.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: è finita tra Boban ed il Milan. Legali al
> lavoro per sistemare la questione.*



Va beh, me ne faccio una ragione.

Tra Boban e Maldini, che senza dubbio tengono al Milan, siamo nel campo dei dilettanti nel mestiere... se non fosse che l' odio per Gazidis copre tutto (cit) riterremmo plausibilissimo il fatto che come dirigenti fossero tutti da verificare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *TMW: è finita tra Boban ed il Milan. Legali al
> lavoro per sistemare la questione.*



Era prevedibile finisse così dopo l'intervista di Zorro


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2020)

Il nuovo Milan sarà peggio di questo, voglio vedere se partono anche l'anno prossimo con l'obiettivo 4°: fu un errore dichiararlo quest'anno.
Se pensate che i prossimi dirigenti pagheranno la mancanza di risultati state freschi. Boban e Maldini, e Ibra e Pioli non pagano per la mancanza di risultati, ma al contrario per i buoni risultati, per essere riusciti a rimettere in campo una buona squadra.
L'anno prox il Milan farà peggio e non verrà licenziato nessuno, anzi, daranno dei premi ai dirigenti per aver fatto quadrare i conti, così come i manager prendono premi milionari per aver licenziato centinaia di dipendenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Il fatto è questo, Gazidis è uno che calcisticamente probabilmente non vale una mazza.
> Però un momento, proprio in base a questo quando lo ingaggi (visto che comunque è comunque un AD molto rinomano e non un Fassone a caso) devi fare ciò che dice.
> 
> Quindi a lui servono pieni poteri, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'organigramma... Lui deve scegliere gli uomini di sport giusti per il progetto che gli è stato dato.
> ...



Una della sua fama? All’Arsenal ancora festeggiano la sua dipartita. 

È risaputo che sia un incompetente ai massimi livelli.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Una della sua fama? All’Arsenal ancora festeggiano la sua dipartita.
> 
> È risaputo che sia un incompetente ai massimi livelli.



Non mi pare proprio ma se vuoi dire cose tanto per va bene...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Neanche uno come Boban ce l'ha fatta a raddrizzare il Milan.
> 
> Segniamoci questo post e vediamo che combina l'amministratore del condominio.
> 
> Io dico che fra un anno il fegato sarà in condizioni ancora peggiori.



In realtà Boban e Maldini si sono rivelati due grandissimi incompetenti, o almeno non pronti per fare questo tipo di lavoro.
L'anno scorso siamo arrivati a 1 punto dalla Champions, quest'anno invece siamo peggiorati tantissimo, la scelta sciagurata dell'allenatore è la loro. Per me è giusto che paghino, in ambito lavorativo quando un dipendente sbaglia viene licenziato, col calcio dovrebbe essere lo stesso.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Milan sarà peggio di questo, voglio vedere se partono anche l'anno prossimo con l'obiettivo 4°: fu un errore dichiararlo quest'anno.
> Se pensate che i prossimi dirigenti pagheranno la mancanza di risultati state freschi. Boban e Maldini, e Ibra e Pioli non pagano per la mancanza di risultati, ma al contrario per i buoni risultati, per essere riusciti a rimettere in campo una buona squadra.
> L'anno prox il Milan farà peggio e non verrà licenziato nessuno, anzi, daranno dei premi ai dirigenti per aver fatto quadrare i conti, così come i manager prendono premi milionari per aver licenziato centinaia di dipendenti.



Ancora non ci siamo...
Il prossimo anno arrivare 6° come probabilmente faremo quest'anno ma con un milan in crescita e con punti di forza sarà già un enorme passo avanti a questa stagione dove stiamo vivacchiando senza sapere perchè lo facciamo, con giocatori inventati e trentottenni a fare da salvagente.

tutto dipende da come sarà la stagione e non da come ci piazzeremo, vedrai.

Quest'anno senza Ibra finivamo sotto il decimo posto nonostante la rosa dimostri che può stare tra le prime 4.
Questo è frutto di una gestione sportiva da denuncia.

Il milan deve essere riorganizzato... Serve chiarezza e mercati fatti non tanto per puntare a vincere ma per puntare a crescere che a fine anno ti portano ad avere un valore più alto della rosa.

Se quest'anno per esempio, vuoi che per pura botta di Chiulo finiamo 4°, ti assicuro che il valore della rosa sarà sempre nferiore di quello che era lo scorso anno... 

I conti a posto servono per trovare sto benedetto acquirente, lo capisci? E' con lui che dovremo tornare a vincere... Con Elliott devi solo augurarti di fare il meglio possibile.

Il prossimo anno sono sicuro che sarà una delle migliori stagioni dal 2011... Anche se dovessimo finire 5° come lo scorso anno.


----------



## Black (3 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era prevedibile finisse così dopo l'intervista di Zorro



complimenti per l'avatar


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In realtà Boban e Maldini si sono rivelati due grandissimi incompetenti, o almeno non pronti per fare questo tipo di lavoro.
> L'anno scorso siamo arrivati a 1 punto dalla Champions, quest'anno invece siamo peggiorati tantissimo, la scelta sciagurata dell'allenatore è la loro. Per me è giusto che paghino, in ambito lavorativo quando un dipendente sbaglia viene licenziato, col calcio dovrebbe essere lo stesso.



Oh!!! Giusto!

Ma purtroppo qui hanno le braciole sugli occhi.


----------



## andrec21 (3 Marzo 2020)

Che amarezza.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

Ma andatevi a rileggere i post di soli 3 mesi fa.
Andate a vedere quante ne dicevate a Maldini e Boban...

Ora tutti a lamentarsi.

Invece è stata fatta la cosa migliore... Basta dilettanti allo sbaraglio!!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In realtà Boban e Maldini si sono rivelati due grandissimi incompetenti, o almeno non pronti per fare questo tipo di lavoro.
> L'anno scorso siamo arrivati a 1 punto dalla Champions, quest'anno invece siamo peggiorati tantissimo, la scelta sciagurata dell'allenatore è la loro. Per me è giusto che paghino, in ambito lavorativo quando un dipendente sbaglia viene licenziato, col calcio dovrebbe essere lo stesso.



Non è questo il caso, perchè Boban e Maldini hanno delle competenze che non puoi trovare in altri profili. Ma soprattutto non ha senso licenziarli per aver sbagliato un allenatore: non si cambiano i dirigenti così spesso come si cambiano gli allenatori.


----------



## andrec21 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma andatevi a rileggere i post di soli 3 mesi fa.
> Andate a vedere quante ne dicevate a Maldini e Boban...
> 
> Ora tutti a lamentarsi.
> ...



Gazidis come lo giudichi? competente o non competente? adatto o inadatto? all'altezza o non all'altezza?

Magari la motivazione mi farà cambiare idea.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In realtà Boban e Maldini si sono rivelati due grandissimi incompetenti, o almeno non pronti per fare questo tipo di lavoro.
> L'anno scorso siamo arrivati a 1 punto dalla Champions, quest'anno invece siamo peggiorati tantissimo, la scelta sciagurata dell'allenatore è la loro. Per me è giusto che paghino, in ambito lavorativo quando un dipendente sbaglia viene licenziato, col calcio dovrebbe essere lo stesso.



Sono d'accordo, però è anche vero che, insomma, un errore ci sta. A me non sembra che abbiano poi fatto disastri inenarrabili. Il fatto è che siamo ormai snervati e ogni singolo episodio ci dà fastidio. La squadra adesso sembrava aver preso un verso, piccolo, ma positivo.

Comunque a me va bene, vediamo però adesso che succede con la "chiarezza di idee" di Gazidis.

Siccome Maldini verrà, con tutta probabilità, fatto fuori a poco più di metà mandato, e Boban addirittura dopo nemmeno un anno, mi aspetto che, minimo ma proprio minimo, alla fine del campionato 2020/21 ci qualifichiamo per la CL.

Perché se no qualcuno deve pagare pesantemente, per quello e per il pregresso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non mi pare proprio ma se vuoi dire cose tanto per va bene...



I tifosi dell’Arsenal lo detestano e celebrano ancora il suo addio, è un fatto, secondo te perché?

Digita su google “Arsenal fans will never forgive Ivan Gazidis for sticking with Arsene Wenger and turning the club into Europa League regulars at rip off prices”, oppure “Ivan Gazidis Is The Responsible Villain For The Chaos At Arsenal ”, oppure ancora “'Good Riddance': Arsenal Fans React to CEO Departure as Ivan Gazidis' Move to AC Milan is Confirmed ”.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> I tifosi dell’Arsenal lo detestano e celebrano ancora il suo addio, è un fatto, secondo te perché?



Perchè è sempre così... Anche gli interisti detestano Conte.


L'arsenal poi è messo talmente bene in classifica guarda!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Perchè è sempre così... Anche gli interisti detestano Conte.



Ripeto: digita su google “Arsenal fans will never forgive Ivan Gazidis for sticking with Arsene Wenger and turning the club into Europa League regulars at rip off prices”, oppure “Ivan Gazidis Is The Responsible Villain For The Chaos At Arsenal ”, oppure ancora “'Good Riddance': Arsenal Fans React to CEO Departure as Ivan Gazidis' Move to AC Milan is Confirmed“. E leggi.


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Marzo 2020)

Maldini e Boban hanno operato male ma quello che ha fatto peggio nel suo lavoro è Gazidis.

Se vanno via Boban e Maldini deve sparire anche Gazidis, ma qui viene dato il Milan a lui, siamo finiti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, però è anche vero che, insomma, un errore ci sta. A me non sembra che abbiano poi fatto disastri inenarrabili. Il fatto è che siamo ormai snervati e ogni singolo episodio ci dà fastidio. *La squadra adesso sembrava aver preso un verso, piccolo, ma positivo.*
> 
> Comunque a me va bene, vediamo però adesso che succede con la "chiarezza di idee" di Gazidis.
> 
> ...



"La squadra adesso sembrava aver preso un verso, piccolo, ma positivo." 
L'inversione di tendenza è l'atto di forza più importante. Il Milan aveva appena rialzato la testa, mettendo sotto Inter e Juve, causando un casino con gli arbitri che han dovuto dare il meglio di sè per frenarci: non è stato affatto un piccolo passo.
E' per questo che son stati licenziati, è palese.
Se la colpa era l'aver preso Giampaolo, erano da licenziare mesi e mesi fa.
Ma tutti credono all'onestà e alla buona fede di questa proprietà... persone che prendono dosi massicce di pillola blu.
Milan fans need red-pilling.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 3 marzo, l'addio di Boban e Maldini al Milan è questione di ore. Non ci saranno incontri nè chiarimenti. I due dirigenti andranno via, probabilmente, dopo il match con la Juve. Andrà via anche Massara.
> 
> Elliott darà pieni poteri a Gazidis, che punterà su Rangnick e sui giovani.
> 
> ...



Pagano per aver scelto l'uomo di Galliani: Giampaolo.
Non ho più voglia di tifare questa squadra di mentecatti, Paolo e Zvone non meritavano l'allontanamento e soprattutto Gazidis non merita d'avere alcun potere decisionale che vada al di fuori dell'amministrazione di un condominio


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Oh!!! Giusto!
> 
> Ma purtroppo qui hanno le braciole sugli occhi.



Calcisticamente parlando, finora non ne hai presa una. 
Neanche per la legge dei grandi numeri, pazzesco.
Questa tua difesa dell'amministratore di condominio è più fastidiosa ed insensata della campagna pro-Leao


----------



## Raryof (3 Marzo 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Maldini e Boban hanno operato male ma quello che ha fatto peggio nel suo lavoro è Gazidis.
> 
> Se vanno via Boban e Maldini deve sparire anche Gazidis, ma qui viene dato il Milan a lui, siamo finiti.



No non credo, Paolo è stato messo lì senza criterio praticamente, il senso di Boban e Massara poi, bah.
Bisogna capire che questi anni post fake cessione sono anni di ridimensionamento di un club già prima di essere "ceduto" senza una struttura socieataria forte con conseguente rosa scarsa.
Partendo da quella base lì è logico che siamo nella melma anche oggi, bisogna capire questo.
Il Milan non è una squadra su cui puoi progettare annualmente, non puoi, se lo fai è per via del ridimensionamento economico, lo sgravamento cosmico ecc, quindi sì, aver messo lì dei completi inetti (anche se ex bandiere) è stato un semplice zuccherino per i tifosi ma necessario, perché se io penso che Maldini sia un mediocre non me lo gioco nel momento in cui ho intenzione di strutturare il mio club in una certa maniera usando una linea chiara e precisa (tra Aivan e Bobaolo non c'è mai stata sintonia), prendo altro, mi gioco la carta allenatore-manager, che nella nostra situazione potrebbe fare bene non avendo peraltro nessuna pretesa.
Se ci fate caso Leonardo è andato via subito, anche lui aveva capito che non c'era nessuna intenzione di dare in mano il club a dirigenti come lui (con la valigia sempre in mano oppure dirigenti improvvisati come Maldini) e lui è stato solo un riempimento casuale dettato dalla fretta di costruire un team dirigenziale in 4e4otto.
Quello che fa ridere è Paolo, il tanto acclamato Paolo messo lì come contorno in una situazione chiara a tutti tranne che a lui, Re Paolo, ora con Boban fatto fuori tocca a lui, giustamente, quello che voleva tornare da Resotuttoio e lascia come l'ultimo dei fessi (a meno che non voglia starsene zitto e buono a fare il ragazzo immagine in tribuna mentre gli altri prendono le decisioni serie).


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Calcisticamente parlando, finora non ne hai presa una.
> Neanche per la legge dei grandi numeri, pazzesco.
> Questa tua difesa dell'amministratore di condominio è più fastidiosa ed insensata della campagna pro-Leao



Ma tu sai solo provocare?

Tu parli poi... vabbè... per cortesia puoi evitarmi?


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Gazidis come lo giudichi? competente o non competente? adatto o inadatto? all'altezza o non all'altezza?
> 
> Magari la motivazione mi farà cambiare idea.



Te lo dirò quando lo vedrò...
Purtroppo il suo lavoro lo vedi solamente se è lui a decidere completamente. Ed è quello che voglio vedere.

Avere gente che lavora in direzioni opposte non porta mai nulla di buono.

Maldini e Boban hanno fallito ma la cosa più grave è che volevano cose differenti dalla proprietà. Capirai che è impossibile una cosa del genere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Calcisticamente parlando, finora non ne hai presa una.
> Neanche per la legge dei grandi numeri, pazzesco.
> Questa tua difesa dell'amministratore di condominio è più fastidiosa ed insensata della campagna pro-Leao



Non è vero dai, quando affermava che Piatek fosse un bidone aveva pienamente ragione, su quello io e lui siamo sempre stati dalla stessa parte (io addirittura lo dicevo da fine Aprile, ci sono i post nel topic di Piatek, penso di aver iniziato prima di lui  ) pur avendo tutto il forum contro che poi alla lunga ha capito come stavano le cose. 

Su Gazidis però sono in disaccordo con lui.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ripeto: digita su google “Arsenal fans will never forgive Ivan Gazidis for sticking with Arsene Wenger and turning the club into Europa League regulars at rip off prices”, oppure “Ivan Gazidis Is The Responsible Villain For The Chaos At Arsenal ”, oppure ancora “'Good Riddance': Arsenal Fans React to CEO Departure as Ivan Gazidis' Move to AC Milan is Confirmed“. E leggi.



E io mi affido al buon senso.
Guarda il fatturato Arsenal nei suoi 9 anni... è raddoppiato.
Guarda le posizioni in classifica e guardalo oggi.

I tifosi dici? Vedo certi milanisti e vuoi che ti risponda davvero? Potrei essere offensivo.

Gazidis è venuto al milan come un fenomeno per ciò che ha fatto.

Ora vorrei vederlo all'opera se permetti.

Poi il prossimo anno staremo valutazioni vere.

Leo prima e Boban Maldino poi sono stati uomini sbagliati per Elliott e Gazidis che per fare il suo deve scegliersi i collaboratori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> E io mi affido al buon senso.
> Guarda il fatturato Arsenal nei suoi 9 anni... è raddoppiato.
> Guarda le posizioni in classifica e guardalo oggi.
> 
> ...



Il fatturato dell’Arsenal con Gazidis è aumentato proporzionalmente molto meno di quanto abbia fatto quello delle rivali nel medesimo periodo (quello del boom della Premier), ne abbiamo parlato sul forum proprio alcuni giorni fa e un utente (non ricordo chi) aveva postato dei grafici eloquenti.

Gazidis è indifendibile, dai. C’è solo da sperare che Ragnarok faccia bene ma se dovessero per disgrazia metterlo allenatore e non semplice DS sarebbe la fine.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il fatturato dell’Arsenal con Gazidis è aumentato proporzionalmente molto meno di quanto abbia fatto quello delle rivali nel medesimo periodo (quello del boom della Premier), ne abbiamo parlato sul forum proprio alcuni giorni fa e un utente (non ricordo chi) aveva postato dei grafici eloquenti.
> 
> Gazidis è indifendibile, dai. C’è solo da sperare che Ragnarok faccia bene ma se dovessero per disgrazia metterlo allenatore e non semplice DS sarebbe la fine.



Vabbè non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuole vedere.
Vai a vedere le societa che si metteva dietro in classifica.

L'arsenale è come una Lazio in Italia se non meno solo che arrivava sempre tra le prime 4 con fatturati mostruosi nonostante una proprietà che esigeva cessioni tutti gli anni... LA SOCIETA lo esigeva e non Gazidis... questo quei tifosetti non hanno mai capito.


Ma vediamo che farà l'arsenale senza di lui... mi pare che stia sprofondando negli abissi.

Io dico solo che vorrei almeno vederlo all'opera con i suoi uomini... poi valuteremo.

Non partire per partito preso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vabbè non c'è peggior cieco di chi non vuole vedere.
> Vai a vedere le societa che si metteva dietro in classifica.
> 
> L'arsenale è come una Lazio in Italia se non meno solo che arrivava sempre tra le prime 4 con fatturati mostruosi nonostante una proprietà che esigeva cessioni tutti gli anni... LA SOCIETA lo esigeva e non Gazidis... questo quei tifosetti non hanno mai capito.
> ...



Cosa cosa? L’Arsenal come una Lazio con 13 scudetti, 13 coppe d’Inghilterra, 1 coppa UEFA e 1 coppa delle Coppe? Sei proprio sicuro? Così, a spanne, direi che i laziali darebbero un rene per avere quel palmares.

Tra parentesi, Sweet Gaz O’ Mine è stato all’Arsenal dal 2009 al 2018 e nonostante quello fosse il periodo di boom della Premier l’Arsenal non ha vinto nessun campionato nè trofeo internazionale, mentre tra l’89 e il 2004 vinse ben cinque campionati (per fare un paragone, il grande Milan di Berlusconi ne vinse sei nel medesimo periodo, poi ovviamente l’Arsenal a differenza nostra non dettava legge in Champions, anzi fino al 2006 non sono mai arrivati nemmeno in finale, ma ciò che fecero in patria in quei tre lustri fu tanta roba) e 1 coppa delle coppe.


----------



## andrec21 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Te lo dirò quando lo vedrò...
> Purtroppo il suo lavoro lo vedi solamente se è lui a decidere completamente. Ed è quello che voglio vedere.
> 
> Avere gente che lavora in direzioni opposte non porta mai nulla di buono.
> ...



Ma è al Milan da 1 anno e mezzo, più di cosi. A parte che nessuno decide tutto, men che meno in una società strutturata.
E uno che non è in grado di delegare non può comandare a questi livelli.

Da quel che mi è parso comunque non hai avuto molti problemi a definire il lavoro di Maldini e Boban un fallimento senza scusanti, scusanti che però dai volentieri a Gazidis dicendo che "Avere gente che lavora in direzioni opposte non porta mai nulla di buono".

Alla luce di ciò ti chiedo, non pensi che nello specifico questa scusa (che posta cosi è un assioma, vera e innegabile) debba essere data anche a loro per definizione? 

Poi ti chiedo, a rigor di logica, pensi sinceramente che un sudafricano che non parla italiano possa venire a spiegare come funziona il calcio in Italia a Maldini e Boban?


----------



## luigi61 (3 Marzo 2020)

andrec21 ha scritto:


> Ma è al Milan da 1 anno e mezzo, più di cosi. A parte che nessuno decide tutto, men che meno in una società strutturata.
> E uno che non è in grado di delegare non può comandare a questi livelli.
> 
> Da quel che mi è parso comunque non hai avuto molti problemi a definire il lavoro di Maldini e Boban un fallimento senza scusanti, scusanti che però dai volentieri a Gazidis dicendo che "Avere gente che lavora in direzioni opposte non porta mai nulla di buono".
> ...



Concordo con quello che dici come linea di principio; detto questo molti amici tifosi, quasi tutti si stanno dividendo tra Gazzidis e Boban Maldini; significa davvero NON AVER CAPITO NULLA di ciò che sta succedendo; la rabbia, la frustrazione la collera va indirizzata eventualmente verso la PROPRIETÀ; e stato Elliott a portare Gazidis al Milan ORA e Elliott a scegliere di dargli pieni poteri e licenziare gli altri 2; Gazxidis e solo il braccio la mente, purtroppo marcia e a Londra oppure a Arcore...


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Cosa cosa? L’Arsenal come una Lazio con 13 scudetti, 13 coppe d’Inghilterra, 1 coppa UEFA e 1 coppa delle Coppe? Sei proprio sicuro? Così, a spanne, direi che i laziali darebbero un rene per avere quel palmares.
> 
> Tra parentesi, Sweet Gaz O’ Mine è stato all’Arsenal dal 2009 al 2018 e nonostante quello fosse il periodo di boom della Premier l’Arsenal non ha vinto nessun campionato nè trofeo internazionale, mentre tra l’89 e il 2004 vinse ben cinque campionati (per fare un paragone, il grande Milan di Berlusconi ne vinse sei nel medesimo periodo, poi ovviamente l’Arsenal a differenza nostra non dettava legge in Champions, anzi fino al 2006 non sono mai arrivati nemmeno in finale, ma ciò che fecero in patria in quei tre lustri fu tanta roba) e 1 coppa delle coppe.



Purtroppo sei ciecato... mi spiace... Vincere una premier in quegli anni con la proprietà dell'arsenal (le loro esigenze) era più che un miracolo. Leichester a parte ma vabbè...
Ma tu calcoli che Gazidis aveva per le mani l'unica società di testa che doveva far guadagnare la proprietà?

A volte cascate come pere cotte su cose davvero semplici da capire.

City Liverpool UTD Chelsea e pure Thottenham sono tutte proprietà che spendono bene, mentre l'arsenal è una società che punta ai ricavi.

La colpa non è certo di Gaz ma di chi impone ste cose e lui per anni ha portato l'arsenal in champions nonostante gli altri colossi.

Comunque chiudiamo il discorso dai, tanto è palese che neppure Dio ti farebbe cambiare idea.


L'arsenal oggi è ne più ne meno una Lazio Inglese... Scudetti vinti in passato a parte.

Sono gli obbiettivi societari quelli che contano e Gaz li ha sempre raggiunti tutti. Questo è ciò che conta e i tifosi beoti inglesi non lo capiscono.
Come non capiscono le cose molti milanisti oggi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Purtroppo sei ciecato... mi spiace... Vincere una premier in quegli anni con la proprietà dell'arsenal (le loro esigenze) era più che un miracolo. Leichester a parte ma vabbè...
> Ma tu calcoli che Gazidis aveva per le mani l'unica società di testa che doveva far guadagnare la proprietà?
> 
> A volte cascate come pere cotte su cose davvero semplici da capire.
> ...



Le chiacchiere stanno a zero.

Dall’articolo “Arsenal: Ivan Gazidis ineptitude and Unai Emery patience”



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Essentially, the financial problems of the club stem from falling commercial revenues in comparison to their rivals, especially Liverpool and Spurs who have caught up and overtaken them, a rising wage bill, dropping out of the Champions League for what will be three-straight seasons, and a failure to consistently sell players for decent prices and reinvest this smartly. And Swiss Ramble attributes a lot of this ineptitude to Ivan Gazidis, who was the chief executive during this period.

I do not want to dig into the figures here. I am not qualified to discuss them and Swiss Ramble does an excellent job of portraying just how deplorable the management of the club has been for the past half-decade. Instead, I simply want to highlight just how messy a situation Unai Emery was inheriting last summer, and that he — and the double-headed management figure of Raul Sanllehi and Vinai Venkatesham — requires great patience as a result.



E per la cronaca, nel in 2009 quando arrivò Gazidis l’Arsenal era solo £23m dietro al Bayern, la distanza aumentò a £168m per il 2018, quando Gazidis se ne andò. 

Tutto questo nonostante il boom della Premier League che proprio a fine anni 2000 stava esplodendo clamorosamente.

Questo è il gran lavoro di Sweet Gaz O’ Mine.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Le chiacchiere stanno a zero.
> 
> Dall’articolo “Arsenal: Ivan Gazidis ineptitude and Unai Emery patience”
> 
> ...



Senti bando alle ciance... ma secondo te l'arsenal sta meglio o peggio oggi?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Marzo 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Senti bando alle ciance... ma secondo te l'arsenal sta meglio o peggio oggi?



Proporzionalmente a prima di Gazidis sta decisamente peggio, ha avuto un incremento dei ricavi inferiore alle altre e risultati sportivi mediocri.


----------



## sipno (3 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Proporzionalmente a prima di Gazidis sta decisamente peggio, ha avuto un incremento dei ricavi inferiore alle altre e risultati sportivi mediocri.



E che cosa ne deduci?

Io mi riferisco all'arsenal post gaz


----------

